

What three books have you read that shape how you run/plan to run your company? - etr71115


======
davidw
[http://www.amazon.com/Start-Small-Stay-Developers-
Launching/...](http://www.amazon.com/Start-Small-Stay-Developers-
Launching/dp/0615373968?tag=dedasys-20) \- this is still _the_ book for
bootstrappers, as far as I'm concerned.

~~~
etr71115
Thanks. I'll check it out.

